

I've created a new job description: Software Archaeologist - jgamman

for reasons too depressing to go into - i spent a large chunk of time running someone else's collection (deck?, tree? what's the collective noun for spreadsheets?) of spreadsheets.  I got to the point that I could see the evolution from v1 to v10+ and it wasn't pretty.<p>Here's to all the software Indiana Joneses out there - my condolences.
======
acg
In our neighbourhood we've been calling working with particularly difficult
legacy code software archaeology: where it's not not clear what some piece of
software was supposed to do.
<http://media.pragprog.com/articles/mar_02_archeology.pdf>

